

Show HN [Again]: My Side Project, Thingist. - blhack
http://www.thingist.com/

======
rudasn
I didn't take any action on your site (quite busy at the moment) but I have a
few suggestions on your design.

\- Try not to use sans serif (Helvetica) and serif (Georgia) fonts at the same
time. Choose one and stick to it. If you are going for large font sizes serif
look nice. Otherwise use sans serif. Keep in mind though that sans serif fonts
are easier to read on a screen.

\- On a similar note, bold and underline on long paragraphs/blocks of text is
hard to read. Also #000 on #fff (or vise versa) is tiring for the eyes. Have
you experimented with shades of black/gray (#333, #666, #999, #ccc)?

\- Try to make better use of your space. The login box takes way too much
space.

\- Last but not least, I personally find the blue header at the top very
"strong". I would use a different shade of blue (google uses nices shades of
blue, perhaps you can steal a couple)

------
blhack
Hi, HN. About a month ago I showed you all my November launch project. A few
of you seemed interested in it, and I've added quite a bit since then, so I'm
showing you again :).

First, the point of the site is to share lists. Originally it was a place for
me to keep a Christmas list, but I quickly wanted to be able to add stuff like
"coffee" to lists like "things I love".

After that, the ability to share pictures of the things I was listing sounded
cool, so I added the ability to upload a photo along with whatever item you
were listing.

Then I noticed that one of my favorite lists (songs I love) was pretty much
all just links to youtube, so I added the code to automatically embed youtube
videos instead of just linking to them. The same now goes for soundcloud and
vimeo.

Something an HNer asked for last time was the ability to expand a list onto
one page...which I added (and it looks like this:
<http://thingist.com/t/pageview/1674/>)

The "notifications" have improved quite a bit since I showed you as well. If
somebody comments on one of your items, or comments on something you've
commented on, or "relists" one of your things, or mentions you in a post (by
prepending your username with a $, so $blhack, if this was HN), you'll get a
notifications about it.

As far as numbers go...the site growing has stagnated, and I would love it if
anybody could give me some advice on how to fix that... The people that do use
it use it quite a bit, I just wish there were more of them.

Anyway, maybe this post will get ignored, sorry if it's against guidelines to
submit a project twice. I've been having a _lot_ of fun building this so far
(the most fun for me was definitely working with soundcloud's API...something
that I had never done before).

